# Just got the 6.3a upgrade, upsides and downsides



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

I have already read some threads on the issue of the new software. My limited understanding of the benefits and negatives are:

Upsides:

The pause now can last as long as one hour, that is sweet.

Is overall faster

There is suppose to be a way to do groups or folders, if this is true, that might come in handy, ( I read that you go into info and the folders are there, didnt see it , Am I missing something ?)

Downsides

I read about and experience the dreaded audio drops
I have read that for some it keeps re-booting

CAn anyone be so kind to add to this thread and in the benefits explain how its done.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

There is still only a 30 min live buffer. You must have read about the 1 hour buffer in reference to the new D* DVR HR20-700.

Upsides-
much faster grid guide, grouping of shows with same name (folders, set by pressing Enter on Now Playing screen), faster setup and reordering of Season Passes, faster when setting a program to record, channels you receive list and favorite channels setup on same screen, express jump to beginning of live buffer with REW and Jump (instead of REW and waiting).
No downsides, IMO, unless you use OTA on Fox channel (hopefully just a temporary bug). Reports of reboots are probably due to failing hard drive, I have none on 4 HR10's with 6.3a.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Here's another downside. This morning after the pending restart I rebooted. As soon as the setup finished I had stuttering video. So reboot again... same thing happened. Unplugged and rebooted.... SAME THING!

Finally I switched from 1080i to 720p (up button) and it stopped. Then back to 1080i which I normally view on my Samsung DLP. However, I noticed that some of the yellows have a greenish tint (using HMDI-DVI cable). This apperas on HD and SD. So I'm a bit disappointed with the color quality.

Anyone else see this? On, BTW, I do have 10-15 second audio dropouts on FOX OTA analog audio connected but the New York feed via sat is OK. They sure didn't do much testing before pushing this update out the door!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The shortcut for folders is to press 2 with the NPL displayed to toggle folders (groups) on and off.
You can also enter 1 to select sorting by name or date.

I have not seen (heard) any audio dropouts, but then I'm not using HDMI.


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks, I pressed 2 and got the folders, that's sweet. Any backdoor tricks or discoveries?


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

Another question, I noticed my suggestions are taping east coast feeds that I dont get, how do I stop that?


Speaking of suggestions, it has 41 programs taped, I read that will give me how much room I have left, is that a correct assumptions?


Does that mean that there are at least 41 shows left in my hard drive, ( I upgraded my hard drive to 70 hours thru Weaknees)


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

stingray said:


> Another question, I noticed my suggestions are taping east coast feeds that I dont get, how do I stop that?
> 
> Speaking of suggestions, it has 41 programs taped, I read that will give me how much room I have left, is that a correct assumptions?
> 
> Does that mean that there are at least 41 shows left in my hard drive, ( I upgraded my hard drive to 70 hours thru Weaknees)


You haven't edited your channels list. Go back into Settings, check your channels listing and check off (take the check mark off) for channels you don't receive.

When your box upgraded it reset the "channels I receive" listing back to all channels, including channels you don't get.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I have suggestions turned off so I can't answer your question about space remaining. You can prevent recording channels you don't receive by going to the Channel List and unchecking those channels.


----------



## stingray (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks on the info re: editing the channels, that should work.

I just thought of something, most of the shows that are being recording are in SD , so that wont help me figuring my space espcially when most of the new shows I am taping are HD.


----------



## smarsh66 (Apr 17, 2004)

whsbuss said:


> Here's another downside. This morning after the pending restart I rebooted. As soon as the setup finished I had stuttering video. So reboot again... same thing happened. Unplugged and rebooted.... SAME THING!


i had a the same issue.... it caused it to go into a continuous re-boot cycle.

I unplugged the unit for a few minutes, powered it and all was good after that.... no problems since (other than the same ones i had before the 6.3 update).


----------



## khark (Jan 2, 2001)

stingray said:


> Thanks on the info re: editing the channels, that should work.
> 
> I just thought of something, most of the shows that are being recording are in SD , so that wont help me figuring my space espcially when most of the new shows I am taping are HD.


I am curious as to where you insert the tape in your Tivo. I can't find a tape slot on any of my 5 Tivos! Mine seem to use a hard drive for recording.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

hiker said:


> No downsides, IMO, unless you use OTA on Fox channel (hopefully just a temporary bug).


This is not just isolated to FOX, nor just OTA.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

EMoMoney said:


> This is not just isolated to FOX, nor just OTA.


I have not seen any occurence of the problem and I have 5 HR10's with 6.3a. I do not use OTA or digital audio but have been watching a lot of DNS chan 89 Fox HD LA.


----------



## MrBigglesworth (Dec 25, 2002)

I got home today, saw that my box was off, no LEDs were on at all. So I powered on and then had a green scrambled currupted graphics screen I freaked. I powered down and back up and I see that I have the 6.3 update. After enabling folders I like the change. Menu does seem to be a tad faster too.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

hiker said:


> I have not seen any occurence of the problem and I have 5 HR10's with 6.3a. I do not use OTA or digital audio but have been watching a lot of DNS chan 89 Fox HD LA.


Many users in the main audio dropout thread have stated they have seen the droputs on SAT and OTA and not just FOX. I personally have seen the 8-10 second audio dropout on ESPN HD, CBS (NY channel 80), CBS, FOX, ABD, CW.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

1x FF wouldn't work on last night CW OTA. It freezes when you do 1x FF but 2 and 3x work


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

Unfortunately, they took away sort by expiration date. That was my default sort because I like to see what recordings were in line to be deleted. Sometimes I used this to decide what to watch, watching older programs so I wouldn't lose them.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wouldnt by date (except for SUID of course) get you the same result with oldest being exclamation points?


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

I am excited about this update. Ever since the last update my Tivo has been super slow changing channels, opening the guide, and going to Tivo Central. I will have to check at lunch time when I go home to see if I got the latest update last night.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

newsposter said:


> wouldnt by date (except for SUID of course) get you the same result with oldest being exclamation points?


 Unfortunately not -- the expiration order can be altered by your season pass order and by manual changes to the save until value.


----------



## DDayDawg (Jul 13, 2004)

whsbuss said:


> Here's another downside. This morning after the pending restart I rebooted. As soon as the setup finished I had stuttering video. So reboot again... same thing happened. Unplugged and rebooted.... SAME THING!
> 
> Finally I switched from 1080i to 720p (up button) and it stopped. Then back to 1080i which I normally view on my Samsung DLP. However, I noticed that some of the yellows have a greenish tint (using HMDI-DVI cable). This apperas on HD and SD. So I'm a bit disappointed with the color quality.
> 
> Anyone else see this? On, BTW, I do have 10-15 second audio dropouts on FOX OTA analog audio connected but the New York feed via sat is OK. They sure didn't do much testing before pushing this update out the door!


just curious, why would you have the HR10-250 set to 1080i when you have a Samsung DLP? They all run at 720p. Are you wanting the TV to do the conversion instead of the HR? And that would mean you switch resolution depending on the channel right? Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

DDayDawg said:


> just curious, why would you have the HR10-250 set to 1080i when you have a Samsung DLP? They all run at 720p. Are you wanting the TV to do the conversion instead of the HR? And that would mean you switch resolution depending on the channel right? Maybe I am missing something.


I do change resolution depending on the channel I'm watching. For some reason 1080i looks best with SD content. Go figure.


----------

